# Please advise a laptop



## chinmaya (Jun 1, 2012)

I am a engineering student(Mech), planning to buy a laptop in about 10 days. i dont mind waiting for a few more days if a good config is expected soon.

1) What is your budget? 
   40-55k INR (Stretchable to a few more thousands.) 

2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?
 Mainstream; 15" - 16" screen

3) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
a. Like: Dell, any others are also ok
b. Dislike: nothing in specific


4) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook? 

 primary use would be full hd videos, autocad, autodesk inventor etc, includes gaming (not hardcore), would like to atleast run the latest titles in normal settings.

5) What screen resolution(s) & type (glossy/matte) would you prefer?

 not specific...... a decent screen would be fine

6) Anything else you would like to say? 

This would a local purchase (Hyderabad/ Secunderabad), quality of the laptop, service and reliability, *no heating issues* are the mains concerns. Should work(run my softwares if not games) for atleast for 3 years.

7) I would like to have a backlit keyboard(not compulsary). Hdd is not a issue. 500gb is sufficient.

8) Would like to have good sound.

   Was looking at the Dell Xps 15 but the third gen is not out yet........ so any laptop which satisfies the above requirements is ok.

Please suggest me a laptop for the above config.


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 2, 2012)

Sony C Series CB45 is highly recommended and it costs 51k


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 2, 2012)

Every requirement of yours points towards above suggestion. Do check out my *review.*


----------



## chinmaya (Jun 2, 2012)

Please excuse if i am wrong, but is the graphic card good enough to play the recent games in the given screen resolution? I heard that the dell xps 15 which now gives nvidia gt 540m is sum what better and i heard it is going to roll out laptops with third gen i7 and gt 640m. is it worth the wait?

      I used the xps 15 with i5 for a whole heavily and didn't heat up much. how is the hp dv6 7010tx. any heating and other issues with this model?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 2, 2012)

540M/630M is ~20% better than 6630M. But casual gaming can be easily done on both. I play MW1 at 25~30 fps at 1080p.

Can't say about 640M, may be possible. But i7+640M+ XPS = ~70k. Choice is yours.

Heating issues wise, its like this-> Vaio < Dell < HP .


----------



## chinmaya (Jun 3, 2012)

your suggestion is taken. but since all the brands are rolling out the third gen processors with better graphic cards and i can wait for a few days for that. I have been googling for laptops in this range and found MSI laptops have very good configurations. how are these laptops and how is the service in hyderabad?


----------



## pranavgautam67 (Jun 3, 2012)

u know what, latest games with medium settings can also be called hardcore gaming..
i also suggest cb45, bcoz u should do gaming and do some cad and architect stuff..
Btu if u want gaming, i suggest u buy some hp Stuff Which is h dv6-6165tx or 6017tx
They are still avail. on internett..


----------



## chinmaya (Jun 3, 2012)

pranavgautam67 said:


> u know what, latest games with medium settings can also be called hardcore gaming..
> i also suggest cb45, bcoz u should do gaming and do some cad and architect stuff..
> Btu if u want gaming, i suggest u buy some hp Stuff Which is h dv6-6165tx or 6017tx
> They are still avail. on internett..



Ya it is available for 60k, but are there no heating problems in hp laptops? my friends laptops heatup a lot. 

the cb 45 is a very gud option seriously considering that but tempted by 3gen processors and new graphic cards being rolled out by all the brands.

what is the review of the 3rd gen intel processors? (i mean r there any problems like those in 1st gen)

how are these laptops?

MSI Global ? Notebook - GE60 0NC

HP Pavilion dv6-7010tx Entertainment Notebook PC (B0P38PA)

sony vaio SVE14A16FGH (sony site was not working)

i heard that dell is rolling out the xps with 3rd gen on june 6th. worth waiting?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 4, 2012)

^MSI GE60 - Hardly available in India.

DV6 7010tx - Good, but not powerful enough GPU.

Vaio SVE14A16FN - 14" as compared to both 15"6 above, but better than both in IMO; still lacks powerful enough GPU.

Though mild gaming can be done on both (2 &3).


----------



## pranavgautam67 (Jun 4, 2012)

The only thing i will suggest, i think EVERYONE WILL SUGGEST.
cb35 if not much of gaming.
6165tx if ur preference is gaming..
Well, there are no heating issues in hp laptops, the bios is upgraded, heating issues are gone..
Msi is not available easily.
7010 high priced, bcoz it doesnt even have a good gpu..


----------



## chinmaya (Jun 5, 2012)

pranavgautam67 said:


> The only thing i will suggest, i think EVERYONE WILL SUGGEST.
> cb35 if not much of gaming.
> 6165tx if ur preference is gaming..
> Well, there are no heating issues in hp laptops, the bios is upgraded, heating issues are gone..
> ...



sorry for poking in again but how about this one?

15R special
The Dell Online Store: Build Your System

17R Special
*configure.ap.dell.com/dellstore/co...s=dhs&cs=indhs1&model_id=inspiron-17r-se-7720


----------



## far (Jun 5, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Heating issues wise, its like this-> Vaio < Dell < HP .



U mean Vaio being the best of three ? ..Well my friend has a SONY ..its heating up too much ..mild usage.. not gaming.. :O


----------



## rupasagar1 (Jun 5, 2012)

Why don't you choose lenovo laptops its best for use in its configuration. and now a days it is its features are equalent to dell and other popular brands


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 6, 2012)

@ndroid_rocks said:


> U mean Vaio being the best of three ? ..Well my friend has a SONY ..its heating up too much ..mild usage.. not gaming.. :O



I personally own 3 laptops, a Macbook Pro(the latest one), Dell Inspiron(4yr old) and a vaio and the vaio heats up the least.


----------



## utkarsh (Jun 6, 2012)

Hey. 
Firstly, that is one WIDE budget. 40k-55k. Are you thinking of buying two devices in your budget (55k), like a phone+laptop??

Well, when i had 55K last september, i thougth so too. I visited Delhi's alleged largest computer market and had a first hand experience with most of the Laptop makers.

Now before i went, i ALMOST ordered an XPS 15 online. But what i saw (and felt) firsthand changed my decision. I bought a SONY Vaio CB-series. Currently ~51K, i got it at that time for 53K(including an MTS broadband dongle with one month subscription).

Now i would suggest you go with the same model. Reasons:
1) BRILLIANT screen. 1080p FullHD display. Crisp colours.
2) Battery backup is superb. Even today i can watch 2 full length english movies on a fulll charge(medium brigthness). Full brightness gives me ~2hourse of normal usage.
3)Photoshop, MATLAB, and all your modelling software are going to run like butter on it. I can promise you that.
4)Gaming.....i have played Darksiders, Splinter Cell conviction, Moder Warfare(1,2,3),etc and EVEN CRYSIS 2 on it. THe display and colours make it worth every rupee.
5)Perfomrmance is awesome. Win7 with ALL effects, no tension.
6)BACLIT KEYBOARD, my sweetheart.

Why i did not go for XPS, and HP and others:
1. Dell was BULKY. i mean (relatively) HEAVY machine. Also, Dells tend to lose their performing edge over time. Plus, god-forbid, if you get a faulty part in yout Dell once, you'll be spending an aweful lot of time going to service centres.
2. HP, i picked up the HP pavilion (some model). Looked sturdy, i put some force on the touchpad....the plastic on the sides BENT. Turns out it was rubber. and the plastic they use is CHEAP. VERY prone to damage.
3. Acer. Man their specs looked great. almost double the specs of the Sony, but once i styarted using it...graphics underperformed, display was lousy, battery backup was a killer (95% to 55% in under 15 minutes of HD video playback.)
4.Asus, no worthwhile laptop in that budget.
5.Toshiba, underperforming laptops considering their prices.
6.Couldn't find Gateway.
7. And yeah Lenovo, same underperformance like others.

My personal opinion, go for the C-Series (VPCCB15FG)
[Vaio Personal Computer CB series 15inch screen size (all that i could make out of the product name.)]

Plus you get super funky colours too....Black that looks brilliant Dark blue(mine), flourescent Orange, flouresc. Green. They launched new colours i guess.

You go to the market once, feel some laptops, and buy the one you feel is right. Overthink, and you'll keep extending your budget, and losing hair.


----------



## chinmaya (Jun 6, 2012)

rupasagar1 said:


> Why don't you choose lenovo laptops its best for use in its configuration. and now a days it is its features are equalent to dell and other popular brands



the configurations are good, but the after sales is not very impressive( i had to deal with them for my friends laptop) and they dont offer complete cover.


----------



## rider (Jun 6, 2012)

utkarsh said:


> 2. HP, i picked up the HP pavilion (some model). Looked sturdy, i put some force on the touchpad....the plastic on the sides BENT. Turns out it was rubber. and the plastic they use is CHEAP. VERY prone to damage.



LOL, are you talking about hp dv6 series ? Mine is of metallic finish no bent at all, hp uses the premium quality in the higher range dv6 laptops (one of the best in market), You are the first guy who is against build quality may be you checked some cheap economic series laptop of hp.


----------



## chinmaya (Jun 6, 2012)

utkarsh said:


> Hey.
> Firstly, that is one WIDE budget. 40k-55k. Are you thinking of buying two devices in your budget (55k), like a phone+laptop??
> 
> Well, when i had 55K last september, i thougth so too. I visited Delhi's alleged largest computer market and had a first hand experience with most of the Laptop makers.
> ...



A very detailed explanation. i can see that you were through the same same as i am now.

seriously considering cb45 as per your suggestion. its price is 55k. 

but i think dell 15r special edition has a better graphic card and a processor, and better service (Which includes complete cover). cheaper by 5k.

On the other hand vaio has a full hd display and backlit keyboard. 
Not able to decide.

Probably will buy one of the two. either cb 45 or 15r special edition?


----------



## rider (Jun 6, 2012)

chinmaya said:


> A very detailed explanation. i can see that you were through the same same as i am now.
> 
> seriously considering cb45 as per your suggestion. its price is 55k.
> 
> ...



If you are not interested in gaming. Grab vaio cb45, don't expect to play new games in medium settings in vaio. But HD movies would look awesome in vaio.
Dell has powerful graphic chip, games can be playable in high settings, but average to play movies.


----------



## far (Jun 6, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> I personally own 3 laptops, a Macbook Pro(the latest one), Dell Inspiron(4yr old) and a vaio and the vaio heats up the least.



Well .I guess it depends on the Brand and specific model.... Need to wait for reviews of the 3rd gen processors with 2 GB Graphics on the heating issues.
I dont really like laptop heating way too much.. which in turn ruins the laptop life drastically... I'm looking for the one to serve atleast 3 -4 yrs 

Dell / Sony /HP - waiting ....


----------



## RON28 (Jun 6, 2012)

Chinmaya i suggest you this laptop Asus K55VM-SX086D / 3rd Generation Core i7 / 8 GB / 1 TB / Free DOS: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Asus Notebook


----------



## har (Jun 6, 2012)

RON28 said:


> Chinmaya i suggest you this laptop Asus K55VM-SX086D / 3rd Generation Core i7 / 8 GB / 1 TB / Free DOS: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Asus Notebook



A BIG NO !! You dont get windows, the camera is a paltry 0.3MP and the graphics is bad with only gt630m. At 50k the inspiron 14r and 15r special edition offers much much better.


----------



## rider (Jun 6, 2012)

har said:


> A BIG NO !! You dont get windows, the camera is a paltry 0.3MP and the graphics is bad with only gt630m. At 50k the inspiron 14r and 15r special edition offers much much better.



Exactly!


----------



## chinmaya (Jun 6, 2012)

Today visited the local market. They told me that they would have the laptop after 20 days. 
         I've almost decided to buy dell, but was in a fix because the 17R offers a hd+ display with GT650m. according to @ndroid  the only drawback of dell 15R was the display, and 17R does it.

          1) Should i wait for the reviews to come out or can i go for it?

          2) The 17R base model comes with 1600*900 resolution. is it good enough for the movies or should i consider the full hd display?

The base 17R costs around 58k. any other way to get discounts from dell?


----------



## rider (Jun 6, 2012)

chinmaya said:


> Today visited the local market. They told me that they would have the laptop after 20 days.
> I've almost decided to buy dell, but was in a fix because the 17R offers a hd+ display with GT650m. according to @ndroid  the only drawback of dell 15R was the display, and 17R does it.
> 
> 1) Should i wait for the reviews to come out or can i go for it?
> ...



Keep in mind it that all 17" laptops comes resolution is 1600 X 900 which will be look like same as 14-15" with 1366x768, nothing great about that. 
But  GT 650M 2GB DDR5 is a steal in this price.  
It will cost 5% less, if you can pay with the ID of central govt employee.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 6, 2012)

^ steel = steal


----------



## rider (Jun 6, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> ^ steel = steal



oops! typo


----------



## har (Jun 7, 2012)

GT650m  at 57k 
Go for 17r


----------



## chinmaya (Jun 12, 2012)

any idea when the new gen xps series will be out?


----------



## rider (Jun 13, 2012)

Most probably in august/september in our india.


----------



## vaibhavl (Jun 13, 2012)

unlike some other suggestions I wouldn't like using an HP laptop. Having used DV4 series, it really heats up a lot. Another problem with HP is lowerbattery back up. Many people do not look into ASUS but ASUS is a good optin. Value for money and possibly the best battery back up!!!


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 13, 2012)

It will be there in a month


----------



## chinmaya (Jun 17, 2012)

guys finally zeroing down on the 15R SE. but still the thought of the new xps 15 is pulling me back. is it worth the wait and the cost?


----------



## rider (Jun 17, 2012)

chinmaya said:


> guys finally zeroing down on the 15R SE. but still the thought of the new xps 15 is pulling me back. is it worth the wait and the cost?



It totally depends on your budget for new XPS 15, you should have at least 60k budget.



vaibhavl said:


> unlike some other suggestions I wouldn't like using an HP laptop. Having used DV4 series, it really heats up a lot. Another problem with HP is lowerbattery back up. Many people do not look into ASUS but ASUS is a good optin. Value for money and possibly the best battery back up!!!



DV4 series is a 14" laptop series made of total plastic though it gets heat very much. The battery backup totally depends on the cycles of batttery you used. Hp provide a battery with 300 cycles of use. Though dv6 2011 models was having better battery backup than XPS 15, asus k-series. Asus says it has upto 3 hours only.
Asus is a good company, I have a motherboard of that in my desktop. But all and all the service network is not as big as hp, dell etc. Also those laptops are not having as much good LED display, no HD webcam as hp, dell providing. Asus don't provide damage protection like hp, dell is providing. Last but not the least Asus models are not come with inbulit windows 7 home premium 64bit for that you have to pay 6.7k more.
So, tell me how Asus is VFM now?
Tell me you budget and priorities and I'll help you by suggestion the best model.


----------



## chinmaya (Jun 22, 2012)

guys need some info. buying 15R se with i7 in the first week of july. just when i was browsing i found this

The Dell Online Store: Build Your System

look at the price and  the config they are giving.my neibhour is coming from us this august. so i just had two doubts

1.do the us models run as cool as the indian models? (A person told me that the heat sink provided on the us models are not adequate for our temps.)

2. if i want to claim the warranty do i need to send the documents to singapore? (the same person told me that i took him 1 month for the warranty approval.) and can i buy complete cover for the laptop here. _the dell executives were confusing me_

please suggest. i'll getting a lot more for the 57k i am spending.


----------



## rider (Jun 22, 2012)

chinmaya said:


> guys need some info. buying 15R se with i7 in the first week of july. just when i was browsing i found this
> 
> The Dell Online Store: Build Your System
> 
> ...



My aunt has 2 year old core-i3 inspiron bought from US, and it is working fine.
And for warranty issues call dell india and talk about service of US laptops in india.

And its an awesome deal for you 1080p screen, core-i7 in $999 USD (55k INR)


----------



## chinmaya (Jun 22, 2012)

rider said:


> My aunt has 2 year old core-i3 inspiron bought from US, and it is working fine.
> And for warranty issues call dell india and talk about service of US laptops in india.
> 
> And its an awesome deal for you 1080p screen, core-i7 in $999 USD (55k INR)



just spoke to the dell representative. he told me that warranty can be availed at no extra cost but i cannot buy complete cover here..


----------



## chinmaya (Jun 24, 2012)

today went to the Market to enquire and feel the 15R and something surprised me. A shop keeper there offered me

The 15R SE
i7+ 8gb+ 1tb+ all the other specs excluding backlit keyboard for rs 56k. how's this deal?
(But i may miss the backlit keyboard. ahhhhhhh again confused)

Please help


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 24, 2012)

For 56k you can buy it from dell website too.
And you will get wireless mouse+ backpack for free.
And you can get some corporate or govt discount too.
And can add a backlit keyboard if you want for around 1k.
In fututure you can add a 4GB stick anytime you want.So that won't matter you.And also it will cost you not that much.


----------



## pranavgautam67 (Jun 25, 2012)

Now, i'll suggest new INspiron 15r series with 7730m.

*configure.ap.dell.com/dellstore/co...nspiron-15r-se-7520&c=in&l=en&s=dhs&cs=indhs1  

Basic And Classic..


----------



## chinmaya (Jul 2, 2012)

dell inspiron 15se with fulld screen without cc, 750gb at 7200rpm or 15se (1368*768) with cc, 1tb at 5400 which one is better.

all the other specs are i7 3612qm, 8gb, backlit keyboard.


----------



## aroraanant (Jul 2, 2012)

The one with Full HD will be a *much* better option.


----------

